

The Federal Trade Commission closes its antitrust review - amitry
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2013/01/the-federal-trade-commission-closes-its.html

======
fraserharris
This was their key victory:

"We’re pleased that the FTC and the other authorities that have looked at
Google's business practices have concluded that we should be free to combine
direct answers with web results."

------
cft
The real Google's monopoly is AdSense. Yes, there are "other" ad networks, but
they mainly operate with publishers rejected from AdSense or those who serve
content that is not compliant with intentionally vague AdSense TOS. Their
"competitor's" revenues are smaller by orders of magnitude, and their CPMs are
between 5 and 25% of what Google pays.

~~~
mmanfrin
Except that Amazon and Facebook both have the means and market to make a dent.
The only real difference is that Adsense is a much more mature platform -- but
then again, so was Overture.

